# Magic's Secrets Revealed



## AceHBK (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey everyone....

I was watching the old tv show that aired a number of years ago called "Magic's Biggest Secrets Revealed" on tv.  There were 2 shows of this where a "mystery" magician showed how some of the world famous magic tricks were performed..."breaking the code of silence magicians have."

Anyone know what happened to the magician who stared in this ?  I remember when they first aired on Fox  my friends and I swore that the magician would be found dead somewhere or would be layed to rest next to Jimmy Hoffa.  

Anyone know?


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2007)

They just rebroadcast them up here..The guy said he did it to stir up interest in magic...He broke the magicians code of silence and should be punished..


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 30, 2007)

Drac said:


> They just rebroadcast them up here..The guy said he did it to stir up interest in magic...He broke the magicians code of silence and should be punished..


Yeah, he broke the "code of silence."  But, at least in the one's I've seen, he didn't really show anything that wasn't pretty common knowledge, either.  It's like the old levitation behind a sheet where the person being levitated uses prop feet and simply stands up... 

Personally, I'm a fan of magic.  I like good stage magic, with reasonably believable illusions.  One of my absolute favorite routines is one that Penn & Teller do; they do the Cups & Balls, and they'll break every rule in the book.  They show the set up.  They tell you where things are going.  And they use CLEAR cups.  But they do it so smoothly and so well that I defy you to see the changes happen!

Oh... and the guy who did the show?  He's fine.  Google "The Masked Magician."


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> One of my absolute favorite routines is one that Penn & Teller do; they do the Cups & Balls, and they'll break every rule in the book. They show the set up. They tell you where things are going. And they use CLEAR cups. But they do it so smoothly and so well that I defy you to see the changes happen


 
Penn & Teller are AWESOME...


----------



## tellner (Oct 30, 2007)

Drac said:


> He broke the magicians code of silence and should be punished..



Mandrake and the boys will make him disappear.


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2007)

tellner said:


> Mandrake and the boys will make him disappear.


 
One could only hope..


----------



## Kreth (Oct 31, 2007)

I was expecting a big name magician. When they had the big unmasking at the end of the last episode, my reaction was, "Who?"


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I was expecting a big name magician. When they had the big unmasking at the end of the last episode, my reaction was, "Who?"


 
Ditto...Of course no well known magician would stoop so low as to reveal what this guy did...


----------

